
Study reveals the Great Pyramid of Giza can focus electromagnetic energy - dvfjsdhgfv
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-07/iu-srt073018.php
======
dvfjsdhgfv
Link to the actual study:
[https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.5026556](https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.5026556)

~~~
eesmith
Since it's paywalled, can you tell me the actual point?

That is, does it mean that every pyramid has these properties? Or does it
suggest that there's something specific about the Great Pyramid of Giza which
isn't true of any other pyramid?

For that matter, doesn't any building have the ability to focus radio waves,
to at least some extent?

------
rurban
I read that already in the 60ies. Some Czech inventors then even sold products
using that interesting feature.

